# how can i overclock my Intel Celeron D 325 2.53 to 3.00ghz



## erickpowers12 (May 1, 2009)

some one help me overclock


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/334528-intel-celeron-d-325-2-53ghz.html

make sure your cooling is sufficient and of course, *overclock at your own risk*.


----------

